# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Koolhydraat arm brood... de oplossing?!

## Studieonderzoek

Hallo allemaal,

Voor een stageopdracht onderzoek ik de behoefte van mensen naar Koolhydraat arm brood, en dan ben ik vooral benieuwd naar de mening van Diabetespatiënten, volgers van Koolhydraat arme diëten en mensen die heel bewust gezond eten kiezen,met uw antwoorden kan ik een beeld proberen te schetsen hoe koolhydraat arm brood in de markt ligt en wat u als (mogelijke) gebruiker van dit brood vindt.. 

wilt u mij helpen met mijn onderzoek? vul dan de enquête in..


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...cXZZZmNaYlE6MQ

Alvast bedankt!

Ook alleen reacties zijn welkom! 

ik ben erg benieuwd naar jullie reacties!

----------


## sietske763

heb KH arm brood gegeten ivm afvallen>eiwitdieet,
ik vind dat er nog erg veel KH inzitten, 5 per sneetje.

----------


## Studieonderzoek

Hallo Sietske,

bedankt voor uw reactie!

wat vindt u van de smaak van KH arm brood? valt dat mee/tegen?

----------


## sietske763

tja.........moeilijk te zeggen.....als je aan een streng dieet zit, ben je zo blij dat je brood mag....dat smaakt dan toch altijd goed.
ik eet het beslist niet als ik niet lijn.
en het is erg duur!

----------


## Studieonderzoek

ja dat het duur is het ik ook gehoord..

mag ik vragen wat jij gemiddeld betaalt voor een brood/of wat je ervoor over zou hebben?
volgens mij zit er ook weinig verschil in prijs bij een supermarkt of bakker

----------


## sietske763

voor een half brood betaal ik in de supermarkt ruim 2 euro.
ik heb er niet zoveel geld voor over.......ook omdat je maar 4 sneetjes op een hele dag mag..........dan liever een goedkope shake.

----------


## Studieonderzoek

<iframe src="https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/embeddedform?formkey=dEI3QWpwVl9sRk1sZFlkcXZZZmNaY lE6MQ" width="760" height="1981" frameborder="0" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0">Bezig met laden...</iframe>

----------

